# Recommended .22 Revolvers?



## RightTurnClyde

I've been thinking about getting a .22LR handgun for plinking and to help save money during my trips to the range. Since I already own a semi-auto 9mm, I was thinking a revolver would be a nice addition to my beginner's collection. What are some of the best .22 revolvers? Single or double action is not important to me, and I would like a barrel length greater than 4 inches.

I've looked at the Ruger Single Six's and they seem to be well-made and well-regarded. They seem a bit expensive though for a .22. Any other recommendations?


----------



## Dsig1

I have a great little S&W Model 34 with a 4" barrel that shoots circles around my Brownig Buckmark. Great trigger in DA and it's a hair trigger in SA. I really enjoy shooting it. They go for less than $500.

Taurus also makes a reasonably priced 22 revolver, their Model 94, 9 shot with a 5" barrel for under $400.

For less than that, you could look at an older Iver Johnson or H&R.
Here's a nice one on Gunbroker.com going for under $200. 
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=105193359


----------



## Dave James

Have to agree on the Taurus, nice guns if you do a goos polish on the internals, you mite all sp look for a used Rossi just before the Taurus buy out


----------



## dannyb

any tips on proper working on a Model 94 would be appreciated. Got a snubby one and took it to the range. Was not happy with it, bindng cylinder, failure to get the casings out, had to extract them manually. This was new out of the box. I'm really disappointed.


----------



## Dave James

Some times its just best to send it back to Tar's semi custom shop and have them do a buff and polish of the action


Another that may be worth a look is the new Charter Arms Pathfinder series under stand its offered in 4" as well as the 22mag


----------



## TomC

I won't buy a Taurus. They QA is too inconsistent.

My .22 revolvers are a Ruger Single Six, and S&W 17, 63 and 617s. The S&Ws are the only way to fly. They are accurate enough to challenge good autos.


----------



## hideit

the spetember issue of G&A has a review on a few 22 pistols!!!

I did the same thing last fall and i do not regret the purchase
I bought the Walther P22 with laser - what a fun gun


but during my reviews:
for SA - the ruger single six
for DA - a S&W of your choice - but i am tempted to get the 317
for pistol - that is an open field and there are many to choose from


----------



## Deltaboy1984

I have enjoyed shooting Iver Johnson and High Standard wheel guns for over 30+ years. :smt1099


----------



## wjh2657

I have small hands so I get away with smaller grips. My trail and walk buddy (Kit Gun) is a Ruger SS New Bearcat. Downsized to the .22 LR cartridge, it is easy to carry and as rugged as a good truck. Mine shoots best with Stingers, so I pick up a little extra velocity too. It is also the gun my grandsons all want to shoot when they visit grandpa (sized for little hands and looks cowboy cool!)


----------



## natesatt

I too am interested in getting a .22 revolver, and prefer it in DA. I've been looking at the Taurus tracker and wish I could find more information about the comanche revolvers, imported by SGS. Any help?


----------



## Rmart30

I have a older taurus 94 w/out barrel underlug, and a new 94 ss 5" w/full underlug. The older taurus has a better trigger than the new one, this may improve after a cpl thousand rounds thru it.
A older Rossi has a much better trigger than either of the taurus.
S&W is the way to go if you have the $


----------



## Baldy

If I was in the market for a kit gun I would get the S&W 317. Run into a guy out in the swamp and he let me shoot a couple of cylinders with it. Man did I like it. :mrgreen:

Here's the link.:smt023
http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...angId=-1&parent_category_rn=15704&isFirearm=Y


----------



## NGIB

My Dan Wesson .22 (on the .357 frame) is the finest .22 revolver I've ever shot. I looked for a good used S&W but the prices are way to high for me. With extra barrels available from CZ, I can change mine around as I see fit...


----------



## dannyb

I dunno. I've been working with my Taurus 94. Clean it, lubricate, shoot it, clean it, lubricate it, shoot it. Still binds, still catches. I think I've bought a Taurus revolver twice - first time and last time.



Rmart30 said:


> I have a older taurus 94 w/out barrel underlug, and a new 94 ss 5" w/full underlug. The older taurus has a better trigger than the new one, this may improve after a cpl thousand rounds thru it.
> A older Rossi has a much better trigger than either of the taurus.
> S&W is the way to go if you have the $


----------



## wjh2657

My SD range system with understudy below. Same Pachy grips and yellow front sight as all three of my EDCs (642,640 and Taurus 85ULBH). I have same feel in hand (grip) same trigger pull and same yellow flash in line of sight. Every two weeks I fire 100 in 317, 25 130 gr FMC WWB and 25 Hornady 125 gr XTPs (carry ammo) in whatever gun is going to be EDC for next two weeks. The 317 makes a longer range time possible without eating up the gas money (used to be food money!)


----------



## hunter18372

If you can find one of the older S&W 617's in blue (6 shot) in 4" or 6" barrel. Without a doubt one of the best revolvers in a 22lr. They still make the 617 but in stainless in 10 shot. These are K frame models which I prefer over the J frame offerings but that's a personal opinion.


----------



## hideit

Righturnclyde:
you asked for a good one
Then the S&W 617 10 shot 6" revolver will fit all your needs.

Members: is the S&W 617 the finest DA 22 Revovler out there? I think it is a decendant of the k22 Masterpiece used in the Olympics and other competition for several years.


----------



## revolvers&w

Spent the money i was saving for a 617 on a single six, then started saving again until a five screw m&p got in the way still saving.


----------



## Desertrat

can't go wrong with a Ruger Single Six.


----------



## Python1969

I would also have to agree with all posters who mentioned the 617. I bought mine years ago when they first came out for about $360 and as you'll see the prices have risen quite a bit. If I were to do it now, I'd still spend the money!

On th plus side, if you've got a larger caliber revolver, this is perfect to take along with you to the range to get you warmed up.


----------



## Guest

Add one more vote for the Single Six. I have never regretted this purchase. The only reason I have not shot it today is because it is pouring down rain!

As far as other suggestions, you might want to look at the Heritage Rough Rider. I do not own one and don't know how they hold up in the long run, but they are cheap! NIB I have seen them at about $175.00 - _*IF*_ you can find one!

But I do agree with the others, save your money and buy a Ruger.

Scott


----------



## biohazurd

Dont know if this is the type of revolver you are looking for but I love my NAA Mini revolver!!!


----------



## Q!!

TomC said:


> I won't buy a Taurus. They QA is too inconsistent.
> 
> My .22 revolvers are a Ruger Single Six, and S&W 17, 63 and 617s. The S&Ws are the only way to fly. They are accurate enough to challenge good autos.


+1............


----------

